# White Lighter? Bad Luck?



## raeman1990 (Jul 26, 2008)

Well i was at my friends house the other night, drinking and smoking when i go to light a bowl with a white lighter...

Apartently its bad luck to even hold a white lighter.. So my friend slapps it out of my hand and proceeds to stomp on it with his boot while yelling "GET THAT FUCKING BAD VOODOO LIGHTER OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!".. needless to say this isn't wasn;t a good thing to do with a lighter full of butane

BAM!!!! the lighter blows up in his kitchen and he says "FUCK DOOD I TOLD YOU THOSE THINGS WERE BAD LUCK... LOOK WHAT IT DID!!"

WHY ARE WHITE LIGHTERS considered back luck?


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 26, 2008)

I did have a white lighter but does it count if you rip of the design on the lighter because if you buy those BIC lights some of them well I should say most of them have a design on them but really it is almost like a plastic sticker. When you rip it off under neath the lighter is white. So does it count or no.


----------



## skiskate (Jul 26, 2008)

I dont understand why they are bad luck. But i usually just use a black bic anyways.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 26, 2008)

I just found this on Urban Dictionary...

The real history to the white lighter myth and why they are unlucky is based on four famous and revolutionary musicians of the second half of the 20th century. Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrex, Janis Joplin, and Kurt Cobain were all left-handed, all died at the age of 27, and all their autopsies reported that a white bic lighter was found in their pockets. This is why it is said that white lighters are unlucky. So if you are 27 and left-handed, don&#8217;t use a white bic lighter, you will die.


I had a white bic once, and I got caught smoking by the po po while I was using it...I don't buy them anymore. lol


----------



## snoodies (Jul 26, 2008)

They've never been any bad luck for me. Mostly good times, actually.


----------



## B.. (Jul 27, 2008)

thats a rumor around here i never heard it b4 movin to delaware. i lived in fl and ny too and never heard of it there


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 27, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just found this on Urban Dictionary...
> 
> The real history to the white lighter myth and why they are unlucky is based on four famous and revolutionary musicians of the second half of the 20th century. Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrex, Janis Joplin, and Kurt Cobain were all left-handed, all died at the age of 27, and all their autopsies reported that a white bic lighter was found in their pockets. This is why it is said that white lighters are unlucky. So if you are 27 and left-handed, dont use a white bic lighter, you will die.
> 
> ...


Maybe this is true because my Mom found my white lighter and I got into some deep shit with friends and I had a white lighter on me.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Jul 27, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Maybe this is true because my Mom found my white lighter and I got into some deep shit with friends and I had a white lighter on me.


At least we didn't die like the definition so bluntly tells us.


----------



## whulkamania (Jul 27, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> At least we didn't die like the definition so bluntly tells us.


Haha yeah but watch something will happen tomorrow. Man now I will worry Haha.


----------



## mastakoosh (Jul 27, 2008)

everyone knows yellow lighters are bad luck.


----------



## raeman1990 (Jul 28, 2008)

ha i didnt know that about those four guys, sucks that they had white lighters, ill be sure not to have one any more....


----------



## KushKing949 (Jul 29, 2008)

dont belive the hype i use white lighters all the time haha no bad luck what so ever i dont belive in it but if you do maybe you will have bad luck with a white lighter muah


----------



## undo (Jul 29, 2008)

its only bad luck when it runs out and you have no other way of lighting up lol


----------



## HappyHerbologist (Jul 31, 2008)

actually the truth behind this is that when Jerry Garcia was found dead in the betty ford clinic he had a white lighter in his pocket for smoking cigs. Now maybe we should all get white lighters since Jerry was using one at the time of his death, but ill stick with superstition and stay away from those fuckers.

this info came from darkstar: the oral biography of Jerry Garcia


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 31, 2008)

It's yellow lighters here in HTP.


----------



## ZigZagZac (Aug 1, 2008)

You make your own luck. So there for, I just use the lighter closest to me that works. I figure, if it lights my bud it must be good


----------



## raeman1990 (Aug 4, 2008)

ha well i dont know about yellow lighters, i think that would look stupid. But i tried to explode my lighter when my friends said it was bad luck but it just bounced into the grass


the next day i was at the same friends house smoking and we had no lighters at all, and what do ya know? i went into the grass and found my white lighter, and we smoked a lot... so i guess its not bad luck after all.


----------



## Stormfront (Aug 5, 2008)

i use whatever color lighter i find under the passenger seat in my car...if white lighters are so bad why did the statey at the checkpoint let me go? im sure when his light hit my eyes he could see the dilation from the blunt i lit with the white lighter i found under the seat....maybe you need to be the buying owner of the lighter, i only buy black or blue ones myself but i dont think i'll use that lighter anymore...its almost out lol


----------



## Trey (Aug 5, 2008)

ive only had 1 white lighter story and it was bad i went 2 this kids basement after smokin a couple blunts and we still had about a quarter of mids left and we were gonna smoke the rest of it outta a nice ass bong right after we packed it nice and full his mom comes home and caught us. it sucked big time last time i'll ever use a white lighter again plus im left handed


----------



## SteveFrench (Aug 6, 2008)

i used white lighters for quite a wile before i even heard of any of this tomfoolery. i almost always use the bottom of my lighter to put out joints and ive been searched by the police (during the smoking of a bowl!) and they even let me keep the pipe. maybe i just have amazing luck but ive found nothing ive heard about white lighters to be true!


----------



## ApocalypseAdam (Aug 7, 2008)

ZigZagZac said:


> You make your own luck. So there for, I just use the lighter closest to me that works. I figure, if it lights my bud it must be good


 Agreed. Besides that, it is a different color everywhere. I've heard red, yellow, white, and probably every color to _someone_ would be considered bad luck. Anyway I use roadflares.


----------



## mastakoosh (Aug 7, 2008)

i use crack torches.


----------



## MandK (Aug 7, 2008)

nothing wrong with a good old match. dependable, sturdy. haha i'm lying


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 10, 2008)

man ive heard this shit before
i used to buy into the hype
but not any more
ive had a white lighter in my pocket for the past week and half
but ill prolly lose it soon
me and my freinds have about 40 lighters and we set it up at the start of the month 
so we all have an even amount 
and then through out the month we steal the lighters from each other
and who ever ends up with the most at the end of the month wins
its pretty fun actually
if ur good at it



i also heard that a red lighter is the international symbol of a pot smoker


----------



## 420Matt (Aug 14, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> Maybe this is true because my Mom found my white lighter and I got into some deep shit with friends and I had a white lighter on me.


 
Hmm, seems like your obviously not 18. If you were an adult, your mother would have no reason to be pissed over a lighter.


ALSO, In my area, yellow lighters are also considered bad luck. Actually, for me, yellow/white lighters are good luck for me as I seem to never lose them and I use them all the way til they have no butane left.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 15, 2008)

I think you only have luck if you think have luck


----------



## anhedonia (Aug 15, 2008)

I didnt know it was bad luck. I have been buying white lighters since december because you can see how much fluid is left in your lighter. If it was bad luck I havnt noticd it.


----------



## imaginativethinker (Aug 15, 2008)

i got arrested 3 weeks ago and bolth me and y friend had white liters, i said something about it before the cops showed up


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 17, 2008)

there is no good or bad luck my friends its all in your head luck is what you want it to be therefore if all your thinking about is bad luck then bad luck shall happen.


----------



## BoB772420 (Aug 18, 2008)

around here in fl white lighters are fine its the yellow lighters that are bad luck


----------



## dhamma (Aug 19, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just found this on Urban Dictionary...
> 
> The real history to the white lighter myth and why they are unlucky is based on four famous and revolutionary musicians of the second half of the 20th century. Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrex, Janis Joplin, and Kurt Cobain were all left-handed, all died at the age of 27, and all their autopsies reported that a white bic lighter was found in their pockets. This is why it is said that white lighters are unlucky. So if you are 27 and left-handed, dont use a white bic lighter, you will die.
> 
> ...


Jimi Hendrix - died 1970.
Janis Joplin - died 1970.
Jim Morrison - died 1971.
Bic Lighter - first marketed in 1973.

(I'm actually old enough to remember.)


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

dhamma said:


> Jimi Hendrix - died 1970.
> Janis Joplin - died 1970.
> Jim Morrison - died 1971.
> Bic Lighter - first marketed in 1973.
> ...


lol..thats funny.

So you see my fellow tokeneers by believing the white bic lighter is bad voodoo they become bad voodoo I never had a problem with a white bic lighter because to me its a white lighter.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

haha you never heard of that, smoker rules man, only use Bic lighters, and never the white one haha


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 19, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1201980]haha you never heard of that, smoker rules man, only use Bic lighters, and never the white one haha[/quote]

the only smoker rules I know is:
1. dont hog the bowl.
2. dont hold out.
3. you can buy too sometimes...
and 4. dont kill the buzz.


----------



## "SICC" (Aug 19, 2008)

DanktheDudemanNuggets said:


> the only smoker rules I know is:
> 1. dont hog the bowl.
> 2. dont hold out.
> 3. you can buy too sometimes...
> and 4. dont kill the buzz.


haha i forgot those  but dont forget, always pass to the LEFT


----------



## DanktheDudemanNuggets (Aug 21, 2008)

nah we always rolled dice to see who got it first and then in the order of highest to lowest.


----------



## Bomb Tree (Aug 24, 2008)

Just another lighter, waiting to be lost in plain site.


----------



## h1nduku5h (Aug 26, 2008)

bad luck is not having a lighter and having to use matches! i dont care what color it is, as long as it has butane, a spark and makes a flame then it is my friend.

btw i always scratch designs in the sides of mine, that way no one can say i had the same color lighter too, this one isnt yours, its mine! OH REALLY? you happened to scratch all those designs in the side just like mine? they just give it right back.


----------



## Happy Stranger (Aug 26, 2008)

i use white lighters exclusively

they have character


----------



## sb101 (Aug 26, 2008)

i had a roommate buy a 350 bong had a white lighter a week later and broke it...first i'd heard of the bad luck, white lighter stuff


----------



## jordan65 (Aug 30, 2008)

i always get green, i had a brown one about 5 years ago, people were amazed by it, ive never seen another one like it since


----------



## mr thc (Sep 1, 2008)

whulkamania said:


> I did have a white lighter but does it count if you rip of the design on the lighter because if you buy those BIC lights some of them well I should say most of them have a design on them but really it is almost like a plastic sticker. When you rip it off under neath the lighter is white. So does it count or no.


 
That is untrue...that makes it even worse!!! It's like having almost a completely black cat with a little patch of white and spray painting it so it's all black lol.


----------



## jerseystoner (Sep 1, 2008)

i have a clear bic lighter. you can see the butane in it and everything, its aweosme


----------



## Bookworm (Sep 6, 2008)

I only buy blue or green, depending on my mood


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Sep 10, 2008)

jerseystoner said:


> i have a clear bic lighter. you can see the butane in it and everything, its aweosme



Clear bic lighter .. hmm that's interesting. I guess bic occasionally makes limited edition rare kinds or something. 

I just bought this totally ballin pink bic that says 'flick my bic' but then I lost it the next day..


----------



## xxxtyrantxxx (Sep 10, 2008)

I also go with the white lighter = bad karma thing. It always does. When my parents used to find my lighters and keep them, they were white. When I got run over by a car, I was lighting a cigarette with a white bic lighter.(this might not have been the lighter, but the fact that lighting a cigarette in the middle of the street at night is a bad idea)

Last weekend me and a friend were making a drive to get a brick of some mids out of state. on the way back we stopped for munchies and gas. I'm in the car waiting, when my friend(Who is a leftie...) comes out of the store with a big bag of goodies and a white lighter. When he got in the car, I put a cigarette in my mouth and asked for his lighter, when I got it I lit up and threw it out the window into a ditch. then he just yells out "WHAT THE FUCK I JUST BOUGHT THAT FUCKING THING!" I just said to him "so fucking what, Its white, and we have a big bag of weed in the trunk."


----------



## sb101 (Sep 11, 2008)

hehe go with your gut, +rep

...what if you have a white lighter sharpied any other color?


----------



## FirstTimeGrowGuy (Sep 11, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just found this on Urban Dictionary...
> 
> The real history to the white lighter myth and why they are unlucky is based on four famous and revolutionary musicians of the second half of the 20th century. Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrex, Janis Joplin, and Kurt Cobain were all left-handed, all died at the age of 27, and all their autopsies reported that a white bic lighter was found in their pockets. This is why it is said that white lighters are unlucky. So if you are 27 and left-handed, dont use a white bic lighter, you will die.
> 
> ...


lol nice, i once had a lighter bitch slapped away from me..
thx 2 u, i now know why


----------



## Apocalyptic Feasting (Sep 14, 2008)

its yellow lighters that are bad luck! everyone around here knows that. 
The myth actually started in the 1990's , it was spawned off the TV show cops! believe it or not. haha. 
i guess a number of people noticed how everyone getting busted had yellow lighters. 
i personally believe it to some extent for whatever reason, but ive definitly gotten over the fear of smoking with one.


----------



## Kodiakgirl2006 (Sep 14, 2008)

yellow lighters are bad news in Alaska, espcially with fishermen. There have been tons of stories of fishermen dieing and being found with yellow lighters on them... i have a white lighter i named "leo". i'm sure someone on here will understand why, but it only works on cigs, won't light a bowl or a fire! lol


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 15, 2008)

My son insists that red lighters are bad luck. So I always buy a red lighter, it's good luck for me, he won't steal it.


----------



## THCthrumyveins (Sep 23, 2008)

I got arrested with a qtr of bud on me by a K9-Unit and we were using a white lighter. They're awful. And I always refuse to use them. The other night I had to at a party because it was the only one to light the bowl and I was already really drunk, I ended up throwing up later that night, all the next morning and had to call out of work I was so hung over. White lighters suck. Haha


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 23, 2008)

Yea its a tradition, white lighter are bad, same thing with red ones, i hate em both, if you dont believe it then go buy a white Bic and see what happends


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 24, 2008)

I scoffed at the white lighter thing then later than same day: 

We had to go 30 miles a way for a work related fingerprinting. The place only does it once a week between certain hours. We get there, it is a 2 fucking hour wait. WTF? Sign up and decide we'll just run to LJS and get some chicken planks and waste time. 

We get to LJS (Long John Silvers) and they're fucking closed because of a batter maker "equiptment failure". What the hell is that about? People have been cooking food long before there was equiptment. 

On the way back to fingerprinting hell, my daughter (20) is digging through her purse for her lighter and pulls it out. That motherfucker was white. We had just read this "white lighter" thread. 

I vote yes, those white lighters are shit luck!


----------



## SEF (Sep 24, 2008)

I consider green and purple lighters to be the luckiest for me. I've never gotten caught when I had one. But blue lighters on the other hand....


----------



## tania22 (Sep 25, 2008)

Here in New Zealand, when you buy a two pack of bic lighters, they ALWAYS come with one coloured lighter and one white lighter

so all the 27 year old leftys who buy a twin pack of lighters are going to die...?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 25, 2008)

haha its when you carry it with you, next time you get ur twin pacc, use thw white one for a while and see what happends, trust me there evil, i told my friend at work it was bad lucc and on all of our breaks we saw a cop pass by when we would smoke, like after the second cop the threw it out the window haha


----------



## toke4smoke (Sep 30, 2008)

yeah i was at a party and i was lighting a cig with a yellow lighter and this guy took it and thru it out side... and said it was bad luck lol


----------



## arb254 (Sep 30, 2008)

while reading this thread and enjoying a bowl, i just came to realize i was using a white lighter ha, my friend is always bitching about white lighters but who knows.


----------



## omegagodly (Sep 30, 2008)

if the reason posted for it being bad luck is true thats pretty crazy lol.


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 30, 2008)

arb254 said:


> while reading this thread and enjoying a bowl, i just came to realize i was using a white lighter ha, my friend is always bitching about white lighters but who knows.


Get rid of it! haha before they strike again


----------



## choices420 (Oct 7, 2008)

I always buy bics with stupid looking shit on them so they have less of a chance of getting stolen. But I rarely buy lighters, because I am a ninja when it comes to lighter stealing.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

lol same here, now i buy the Flick My Bic ones so people can jack them, but those are white lighters with a plastic wrap, but so fa so good


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

Luck is for those whose lives are ruled by chance.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

post on topic plz...


----------



## KWsmoke (Oct 7, 2008)

That is on topic, as I don't think luck is a factor in anything.


Hence, I don't think white lighters are bad luck.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 7, 2008)

ahh i see lol,


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 7, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just found this on Urban Dictionary...
> 
> The real history to the white lighter myth and why they are unlucky is based on four famous and revolutionary musicians of the second half of the 20th century. Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrex, Janis Joplin, and Kurt Cobain were all left-handed, all died at the age of 27, and all their autopsies reported that a white bic lighter was found in their pockets. This is why it is said that white lighters are unlucky. So if you are 27 and left-handed, dont use a white bic lighter, you will die.
> 
> ...


actually i'm left handed and 20 the white lighter became my favorite lighter then my sis threw my weed out
loojks like this might have somethin 2 do with it..............


----------



## raeman1990 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, i didn't know this thread would be this heated... cool... well since i first made this thread, i have come to hate white lighters even more...

1. My friends and i were smoking a bowl, this new kid whips out a white lighter and not a moment later, Fucking RA's knock on the door .... fuck that shit.... 

2. My friend goes to spark up a joint i just rolled, he uses a white lighter and the dumbass lights the wrong end of the joint (the roach) ... he aint no newbie so WTF??


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 7, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> Wow, i didn't know this thread would be this heated... cool... well since i first made this thread, i have come to hate white lighters even more...
> 
> 1. My friends and i were smoking a bowl, this new kid whips out a white lighter and not a moment later, Fucking RA's knock on the door .... fuck that shit....
> 
> 2. My friend goes to spark up a joint i just rolled, he uses a white lighter and the dumbass lights the wrong end of the joint (the roach) ... he aint no newbie so WTF??


the white lighter strikes again!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

haha damn again  yall needa watch out


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm gonna get a white lighter today and see what happens.....


----------



## Hillbilly420 (Oct 8, 2008)

i say bullshit... but thats just me. I smoke with what whatever source of fire is handy.


----------



## GSTATUS (Oct 8, 2008)

B.. said:


> thats a rumor around here i never heard it b4 movin to delaware. i lived in fl and ny too and never heard of it there


 
I live in Newyork and have been hearin the white lighter deal my whole life. Strangely enough bad things do happen when you hold onto one.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

haha it may not happen right away when you buy it or use it, but trust me, it will happen


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 8, 2008)

wen i had a white lighter my friend grabbed it out of my hand and threw it out the window. i havnt used one since then jus cuz its a pain in the ass wen peaple bitch about it


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

lol thats the whole point you gotta spread the wurd


----------



## NewGrowth (Oct 8, 2008)

Wow thats crazy . . . *NewGrowth sparks a bowl with his white lighter*


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 8, 2008)

lol like i said, it will hapend at one point or another in your smoking carear,


----------



## KushKing949 (Oct 9, 2008)

i found a white lighter saturday morning at an after party in LA and it was fairly new im still usin it right now. a lighter is good as long as its a BIC.


----------



## smartsoverambition (Oct 9, 2008)

KushKing949 said:


> i found a white lighter saturday morning at an after party in LA and it was fairly new im still usin it right now. a lighter is good as long as its a BIC.


that's what mine was like i'm telling u IT WILL GET U!!!


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 9, 2008)

haha again IT WILL HAPPEN!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Oct 10, 2008)

Anyone see a way to slip a white lighter in McCains pocket on election day


----------



## Lizard.King (Oct 10, 2008)

If it aint white it wont light


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 10, 2008)

I bought a white lighter today ... No unfortunate occurrences yet ...


----------



## chiknmunky (Oct 10, 2008)

Tradition dictates that I may use ONLY a PINK bic.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 11, 2008)

You know how I got that white lighter ... Well .... today, both of my parents died in a car accident, and I was diagnosed with a terminal illness.... 




lol ... Actually, I just lost it today. But I got a pretty bic with a fairy on it.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 11, 2008)

yellow lighter are just weird not bad luck haha


----------



## helmoid (Oct 11, 2008)

I say fuck lighters all together, I go with matches. Way more kool and you know EXACTLY when your gonna run out.


----------



## BreatheSmoke (Oct 11, 2008)

helmoid said:


> I say fuck lighters all together, I go with matches. Way more kool and you know EXACTLY when your gonna run out.


Matches don't come in handy when you're outside lookin for a quick toke on the pipe... They don't come in handy at all actually ... They go out too quickly when you're trying to light a blunt or w.e.. Unless you're talkin about those box matches...

I think I'm going to light a match right now for my cigarette though just to get a whiff of that lovely sulfur.


----------



## "SICC" (Oct 12, 2008)

yea i only use matches for cigs, but i only smoke em not buy em


----------



## helmoid (Oct 12, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> Matches don't come in handy when you're outside lookin for a quick toke on the pipe... They don't come in handy at all actually ... They go out too quickly when you're trying to light a blunt or w.e.. Unless you're talkin about those box matches...
> 
> I think I'm going to light a match right now for my cigarette though just to get a whiff of that lovely sulfur.


I only use the higher quality matches that come in boxes and are strike anywhere. They usually burn well enough for me, and since I smoke mostly chronic I never roll blunts because a bowl or a bong suits me well enough.


----------



## Danky^dank (Oct 12, 2008)

white lighter = bad luck


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Oct 13, 2008)

[quote="SICC";1455325]yea i only use matches for cigs, but i only smoke em not buy em [/quote]

I have this really cheap friend, and last week he went to visit his parents, and the other day hes like check out what I got from my parents house. I expect it to be something cool, and he pulls out this big ass box of kitchen matches! The guy is so damn cheap he wont even buy a lighter...for the last couple of days hes been lighting all of his cigarettes and blunts with matches.


----------



## B1aze (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't really believe it, but the only time I got pulled over on a blunt ride was when we only had a white lighter


----------



## Collie Buddz (Oct 13, 2008)

I pretty much only use white lighters because they're supposed to be bad luck and i'm good to go. then again I can never remember enough of the day to know how it went. lol


----------



## raeman1990 (Oct 13, 2008)

i'd rather just not chance it, it idnt hard to avoid white lighters so its cool,,,,


----------



## suedonimn (Oct 17, 2008)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just found this on Urban Dictionary...
> 
> So if you are 27 and left-handed, dont use a white bic lighter, you will die.
> 
> ...


 
Just to be fair, if you are right handed and not 27 you will still die... no matter which color lighter you choose. Hehe. If you smoke POT count on being caught at least once... whether it be cops or parents.


----------



## PoliticalHippy (Nov 5, 2008)

IMHO it can't be bad if its for smoking weed


----------



## blazed24sevn (Nov 5, 2008)

in our city it use to be the yellow lighter that was bad luck. I never believed in that shit. Bad luck is me bein too stupid to use a lgihter thats yellow if thats all i got and a fully packed bowl.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, Yellow. ^ I'm with stoney mcgee above. If I don't have a lighter, I don't give a fuck what color it is. I would actually get kind of annoyed by people saying not to use a yellow one.


----------



## davec145 (Nov 5, 2008)

one saterday night i was at this kids house just chillin cuz he had an open house. we get a call that the cops are there from a kid who just left, so everyone runs out the back of his house and runs onto the lake(it was frozen). so i run onto the lake also and decide to run away from everyone else and go my own way. so i run to these peoples front yard in front of bushes and called my buddy and had him pick me up. the one kid who stayed at the party had a white lighter.

the very next weekend the cops busted a party we were at and i was arrested. people had been using a white lighter all night with the bong


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 5, 2008)

OMG NO WAY. Maybe everyone had a small penis too? Coincidence? I don't know, but I would stay away from people with small penises.


----------



## Turtle Nipple (Nov 6, 2008)

i believe only seeing, not using , a white lighter is bad luck. so if you just see one, get ready to haul arse.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 6, 2008)

Its a smokers tradition, if you dnt believe in it, then i guess your are a disgrace to all of us


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 6, 2008)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> OMG NO WAY. Maybe everyone had a small penis too? Coincidence? I don't know, but I would stay away from people with small penises.


Probably if they are all running from the police at parties . . .

[QUOTE="SICC";1576288]Its a smokers tradition, if you dnt believe in it, then i guess your are a disgrace to all of us   [/QUOTE]

Not tradition bro superstition . . .

I smoked a blunt when Obama got elected I don't usually smoke blunts
I was going to smoke a cigar if Mccain got elected . . . I'm glad Obama did instead. Now that is a tradition


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 8, 2008)

honestly, I don't really think the lighter color matters, people who believe that it does are just people who occupy their heads with rental space.


----------



## 707DankSmoker (Nov 8, 2008)

FUCK white lighters. Way bad luck, no good mojo leave them be


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 9, 2008)

it's all superstition.


----------



## Screwston (Nov 11, 2008)

Ive heard yellow lighters are bad luck too, but i ignore it because taxi cab yellow is my fav color


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2008)

raeman1990 said:


> Well i was at my friends house the other night, drinking and smoking when i go to light a bowl with a white lighter...
> 
> Apartently its bad luck to even hold a white lighter.. So my friend slapps it out of my hand and proceeds to stomp on it with his boot while yelling "GET THAT FUCKING BAD VOODOO LIGHTER OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!!!".. needless to say this isn't wasn;t a good thing to do with a lighter full of butane
> 
> ...


That sounds like a bit of a self fulfilling prophesy to me, but I have a weird anecdote of my own. I purchased my first glass on glass water pipe a few weeks ago, and when I got home from work, I fired it up with a white lighter. When I went to rinse out the pipe, I forgot to take out the bowl--it fell out and shattered on the floor--talk about bad luck!


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2008)

xxxtyrantxxx said:


> I also go with the white lighter = bad karma thing. It always does. When my parents used to find my lighters and keep them, they were white. When I got run over by a car, I was lighting a cigarette with a white bic lighter.(this might not have been the lighter, but the fact that lighting a cigarette in the middle of the street at night is a bad idea)
> 
> Last weekend me and a friend were making a drive to get a brick of some mids out of state. on the way back we stopped for munchies and gas. I'm in the car waiting, when my friend(Who is a leftie...) comes out of the store with a big bag of goodies and a white lighter. When he got in the car, I put a cigarette in my mouth and asked for his lighter, when I got it I lit up and threw it out the window into a ditch. then he just yells out "WHAT THE FUCK I JUST BOUGHT THAT FUCKING THING!" I just said to him "so fucking what, Its white, and we have a big bag of weed in the trunk."


I was expecting you to say that a cop nailed you guys for littering the white lighter, how freaky would that have been?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

both situations on this page involving a white lighter are both the user's error, not the lighter's fault. the lighter can't make you "forget" stuff.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> both situations on this page involving a white lighter are both the user's error, not the lighter's fault. the lighter can't make you "forget" stuff.


 how can you call your self a smoker and you dont believe that white lighter is bad luck, all you nay sayers disgust me


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

last time I checked, you don't have to be superstitious to be a smoker.


----------



## yuri orlov (Nov 11, 2008)

its def a yellow lighter is bad luck


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> last time I checked, you don't have to be superstitious to be a smoker.


its not superstitious, its a way of life


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

naww... I have a white lighter in my pocket, I've had a pretty lucky day too, found a 2 dollar bill in my closet, and my friend from far away called me. plus, I don't feel all fat today, I feel fit and lean, like a fucking machine.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## Hand Banana (Nov 11, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> both situations on this page involving a white lighter are both the user's error, not the lighter's fault. the lighter can't make you "forget" stuff.


Agreed, but the last story (about throwing the white lighter out the window), is a good example of how superstition can have a real effect our lives, even if it isn't by supernatural means. It reminds me of these stories of people dying from voodoo. The social anxiety and stress experienced by the voodoo victim is very real, and sometimes results in sickness or death. The irrational fear of white lighters is what leads you to do something stupid like throwing the lighter out the window or stomping on it until it blows up.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

yeah, let's see scientists argue with pro stoners like us. >


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2008)

[QUOTE="SICC";1599874]how can you call your self a smoker and you dont believe that white lighter is bad luck, all you nay sayers disgust me  [/QUOTE]

Thats why I love ya man


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

that ain't peaceful, that's war words!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> that ain't peaceful, that's war words!


Shut up before I punch you in the eye!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

my brown eye?


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> my brown eye?


Oh sorry, I only punch blue eyed people . ..


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

har har har


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 11, 2008)

NewGrowth said:


> Thats why I love ya man


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 11, 2008)

Eh, I've never been big into superstitions. I know I'm new to smoking, but there are other things, such as my occupation/ field of study, that have superstitions that I don't believe in. For example, some people think it's bad luck to whistle in a theatre, most especially for the riggers... I'm a rigger and I whistle and nothing bad has happened that wasn't something I did wrong. I guess I just don't really believe in totally unrelated objects or practices causing certain events or occurrences...


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 11, 2008)

lol smokeh teh bongeh


----------



## Batman407 (Nov 12, 2008)

i always buy blue bics so im safe


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I typically buy orange lighters, you know, those tacky gun-safety-orange lighters?


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

i usually get either black or a blue bic, greens are cool, orange is kinda weird haha, same with yellow, just odd


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

well atleast I can rip a bong with my OG lighter ;D


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

haha fa sho


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 12, 2008)

I've actually had particularly "bad luck" whenever I carry a red lighter, not because it's magic, but because I always carry around an emergency red lighter


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

yea red lights are bad luck too for me, all about tha BLUE


----------



## ThaDonNacci (Nov 12, 2008)

The whole white lighter thing is just another urban legend! My sisters girlfriend came over one day with sum dank and the only lighter we had was a white one....... She freaked out and proceeded to tell us of the story of all the kids that got busted when they had a white lighter....... Coincidence or just stupidity on their parts? I lean for the latter............
The only reason it sticks is because once you hear about it it sticks with you, and it's used as a way to explain things that you don't want to put on yourself or take the blame for.......... After all, would it be easier to blame a white lighter for the cause of something bad happening to you, or just take the blame like a man/woman?
I've smoked with plenty of white lighters and never had anything bad happen to me that could be blamed on "The WHITE LIGHTER" I may or may not have had on me...........


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 12, 2008)

ThaDonNacci said:


> After all, would it be easier to blame a white lighter for the cause of something bad happening to you, or just take the blame like a man


lol that makes no sence, take it like a man haha, wtf, you over analyzing this shit man, take another hit, like a man HA!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 13, 2008)

Is everyone but me who smokes weed schizophrenic? Pick a lighter, any lighter, and smoke with it.


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes, I'm looking very forward to first smoking out of a bong.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

you should, it's awesome


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

Pip2andahalf said:


> Yes, I'm looking very forward to first smoking out of a bong.


Hell yea bongs are the shit


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

SICC has my back on that


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> SICC has my back on that


hell yea haha I got RooR, hits like a champ


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

champ is an understatement


----------



## Unique (Nov 13, 2008)

I bought a Bic lighter the other day and it was .15 cents. I dont know if it was a mess up or what but it seemed like it should be $1.50 instead.

Anyway i picked up the whole tray of lighters and bought them.....i got 38 Bic lighters for $5.70. 

Score!


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work bro stoner deal right there . . .


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

heheh, never need to buy butane again!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 13, 2008)

Unique said:


> I bought a Bic lighter the other day and it was .15 cents. I dont know if it was a mess up or what but it seemed like it should be $1.50 instead.
> 
> Anyway i picked up the whole tray of lighters and bought them.....i got 38 Bic lighters for $5.70.
> 
> Score!


damn ur lucky, they are 1.50, shit i would have done the same thing


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 13, 2008)

If I can save some money up I could buy some bics too


----------



## Unique (Nov 14, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> If I can save some money up I could buy some bics too



Il sell you one for $1.00....plus shipping and handling.


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

isn't that gonna be like £15.46? xD


----------



## Unique (Nov 14, 2008)

yeah man, i know its a good deal...how many you need?


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 14, 2008)

how bout 12?


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Nov 18, 2008)

*This past weekend i was chillin with some friends at one of their house's. Me and my convoy decide we're going to leave because we have to catch the bus so we head out the door and we decide to burn while we're waiting for the bus. before we get to the end of his street we realized we had no lighter. I busted my ass back to the house and stole a lighter from a friend. And of course it was white. I dismissed it though as she checked to make sure it was in working order before giving it to me. I ran a caught up with my friends and we walk to the bus stop. we get there and whip out the pipe and chron. When I go to light the weed, there's no butane left. I couldn't believe it. It was windy, cold and wet out. It took me and my one fried 5 mintues to get A decent hit each off the thing. I'm pretty sure white lighters are cursed *


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 18, 2008)

or perhaps you were lighting it improperly? maybe it only lit for your friend because the remaining gas in the lighter was enough for one last hit.


----------



## Danky^dank (Nov 18, 2008)

they are bad luck... plain and simple...  freaky


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 18, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> or perhaps you were lighting it improperly? maybe it only lit for your friend because the remaining gas in the lighter was enough for one last hit.


there bad luck just accept that alread...


----------



## Pumert (Nov 20, 2008)

White Bic lighterz are effing cursed

It was my last day at school so i decided to cut with my freinds to go smoke
at this time i was ignorant to the knowledge of thw whit lighter so when the question came up "who got spark?" i pulled out my white lighter and sure enough my freinds yelled at me to put it away i asked why and i herd a voice behind me saying "because smoking weed is ilegal." nd i turned around and sure enough twas a cop. My first bust was not a gewd one so for any1 that queztionz the evil of a white lighter you better beileve!!!


----------



## CreightonChronicKing (Nov 20, 2008)

Man, fuck all this cursed shit.. right now me and my WHITE lighter are going to smoke a bowl.


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 20, 2008)

i've never had bad luck with any kind of lighter. my friends just keep stealing them


----------



## Unique (Nov 20, 2008)

Jolijn said:


> i've never had bad luck with any kind of lighter. my friends just keep stealing them


i had that same problem when i was younger.....i used to carve my initials into the side of the lighter.

Cant tell you how many times ive had people say...nah man this is my lighter....REALLY? Let me see it real fast...why would you carve my initials onto your lighter?


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 20, 2008)

lol i've never done that. it's always been an unspoken rule that if you hve a group of stoners and smokers, you're going to lose a lighter and probably see it a few weeks later. for a while my glove box was full of them!


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 21, 2008)

I hate it when people jack my lighters -.-


----------



## saynotothebs (Nov 21, 2008)

damn i heard this dude named dave tell me that shit, i dont know where you at today dave, but if you out there i always thought you was just talking shit cause u was high...


----------



## bl00dl1ne (Nov 22, 2008)

hell yeah, im in alabama and this shits been going around since ive been in the game. kinda like buyin a blunt before the weed is bad luck.


----------



## TheKramer (Nov 22, 2008)

Okay, listen to this all you naysayers. So the other day I bought a white lighter and smoke a bowl that night with no incident. The next day, I'm headin to denver to go to work (I live in Boulder), and I lit up a cigarrette with my new white lighter. Not 5 minutes later, a fucker in front of me stops short and none of his brake lights work, and I slam the brakes and swerve to avoid him, but sideswipe another car going 65 mph. My car is now totalled. So all I have to say is fuck white lighters.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 22, 2008)

So i got a white lighter today and now I'm dead . . . this sucks! Damn white lighters!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

TheKramer said:


> Okay, listen to this all you naysayers. So the other day I bought a white lighter and smoke a bowl that night with no incident. The next day, I'm headin to denver to go to work (I live in Boulder), and I lit up a cigarrette with my new white lighter. Not 5 minutes later, a fucker in front of me stops short and none of his brake lights work, and I slam the brakes and swerve to avoid him, but sideswipe another car going 65 mph. My car is now totalled. So all I have to say is fuck white lighters.


 
Maybe you shouldn't tailgate?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 23, 2008)

bl00dl1ne said:


> hell yeah, im in alabama and this shits been going around since ive been in the game. kinda like buyin a blunt before the weed is bad luck.


That's why nobody takes advice from hillbillies in Alabama... Because it sucks.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

FluffyToke said:


> I hate it when people jack my lighters -.-


i kno how you feel, i hate that shit too, i make sure i have my lighter. i'll pocket check anyone in the room before i leave if i have to


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 23, 2008)

it happens 

I've seen you use that gun smiley every post this morning xD


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 23, 2008)

lol yea i cant stop using it hahahahaha


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Nov 23, 2008)

I've got a white one, and loads of others (Mostly clippers...and prof/pilot refillables)

I once knew someone who ALWAYS used a white clipper - and all her mates just used white clippers...I reckon its rubbish, although I once had a white mini-clipper screw up on me (used the "poke" and whilst putting it back together somehow knackered the spring under the gas valve so it just kept putting out gas with no way of stopping it...so I chucked it in the outside bin)

...Other than that single experience I reckon the whole thing is just a myth, if something goes wrong whilst someones using another lighter they'll probably come on here saying "Beware the curse of the orange/gold lighter" or something...

...my mate always uses a white clipper, and from what I gather he doesn't have particularly bad luck!


----------



## Jolijn (Nov 24, 2008)

bl00dl1ne said:


> hell yeah, im in alabama and this shits been going around since ive been in the game. kinda like buyin a blunt before the weed is bad luck.


i've never heard of that before...i buy my blunts in 5 packs! hahahah


----------



## mtlseven (Nov 24, 2008)

oh come on i use white lighter hell i also have a black cat and i always pass under ladders hell i even broke mirrors i believe its all BS.

If you think hard enought that something bad will happend it will but then again i did wish my ex would die but it never worked


----------



## jinmaster (Nov 24, 2008)

I had a white lighter for a while, nothing banned happened then. Worse things happened after it ran out.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 24, 2008)

its more of a tradition in my eyes than a superstition


----------



## williamthebloody (Nov 24, 2008)

i had a friend who hated green ones, every time he had been busted it was a green lighter he had, i don't care for white lighters, every time i have one i drop it, like you would any lighter when your high, and they ALWAYS bust on me. i usually buy green ones or black, but for like a year i didn't have to buy lighters because two of my friends worked at an airport and would have rubbermaid tubs full of all kinds of lighters cause they take them from you at checkpoint and airport employees are aloud to take however many they want, i would just go to their house and take all the green bics i could get my hands on.


----------



## Keenly (Nov 24, 2008)

StuporStition


----------



## williamthebloody (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm not superstitious about it, white lighters just always break on me


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 24, 2008)

ehhh, you could say that about any color.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 25, 2008)

i dont think this is bad luck. whit bic's are my lighter of choice other than a pink bic. I just ran my pink one out like 2 or 3 months back and got a white one and have been usin it every day, multiple times a day and have had no problem. I actualy got pulled over and let go and that has never happened to me b4, I always get a ticket wen i get pulled. So if anything white lighters to me are good luck. I have always heard yellow lighters are bad luck


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 28, 2008)

snoodies said:


> They've never been any bad luck for me. Mostly good times, actually.


true, i buy them also. luck is what you make of it.


----------



## TheKramer (Nov 30, 2008)

williamthebloody said:


> i had a friend who hated green ones, every time he had been busted it was a green lighter he had, i don't care for white lighters, every time i have one i drop it, like you would any lighter when your high, and they ALWAYS bust on me. i usually buy green ones or black, but for like a year i didn't have to buy lighters because two of my friends worked at an airport and would have rubbermaid tubs full of all kinds of lighters cause they take them from you at checkpoint and airport employees are aloud to take however many they want, i would just go to their house and take all the green bics i could get my hands on.


thats fuckin awesome


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

holy shit. tubs of lighters? that's sweet. +rep


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

My sister gave me a white lighter yesterday, my bong is already broke, had it glues bac together, using that lighter my sis gave me, end up breaking the broken part even more, now its like a damn puzzle peice now


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

heh. I don't think it's the lighter's fault? maybe (if god exists) god hates you.


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

haha, its the lighter fault because i was using it to heat up the hot glue (yes hot glue, im ghetto  ) and i snapped the glass where you put the down stem in even more


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

sounds like it's your fault not the lighter's. xD

PRO WHITE LIGHTER RIGHTS!
"_innocent until proven guilty"_


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 30, 2008)

i killed the mother fucer already, WHITE LIGHTER PROHIBITUION


----------



## FluffyToke (Nov 30, 2008)

lol. the populace of RIU will get enflamed if we let this get out to them.

WHITE LIGHTER CENSORSHIP.
"_fuck riots_"


----------



## williamthebloody (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the rep fluffytoke, + right back at ya


----------



## funkdocKT (Dec 1, 2008)

i had a homegirl that would just throw them away without even telling you she did it...she found a white lighter, it was going in the trash

got to the point where i bought nothing but white lighters just to keep her busy...she looked nice bending over and walking around the house to find them


----------



## Mr. Charlie (Dec 1, 2008)

williamthebloody said:


> thanks for the rep fluffytoke, + right back at ya


----------



## Mr. Charlie (Dec 1, 2008)

Oops, new here, meant to quote funkdocKT


----------



## FluffyToke (Dec 1, 2008)

lol dub-post.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 1, 2008)

white lighters are the shit
.
.
.
.
.
.
white lighters FTW!!!


----------



## shepj (Dec 5, 2008)

I like my white lighter.. lol


----------



## Joeyr420 (Dec 5, 2008)

A few months back I was on my way to pick up an ounce with a friend, he had the money in his pocket and he had these shallow pockets and was on a bike (i found out about the shallow pocket thing later, else i woulda fucking carried the money).

Just before i got to this guys house, my friend checked if he had the money, and it'd fallen outta his pocket, £140 gone like that, and no fucking bud, i was pissed so i went to light a cig, and i had a white clipper, plus im lefthanded, sucked.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 6, 2008)

so i decided yellow lighters are bad luck. ever since i have started carying mine not much has gone right. for instance i got my truck stuck tonight after hittin the bong with the yellow lighter. I carried it with me to the truck and lit a cig. i was drivin round and found a sand pile and was like i have been over worse in the truck but evadently i hadnt. sand smooshes in like just the right spot to get you bottomed out ontop of a pile. yea i was stuck for 3 and a half hours till my roomate left the bar and got me with his jeep. i miss my virginian rednecks.


----------



## NewGrowth (Dec 6, 2008)

I only carry blue lighters with hello kitty on the side. Everything else is bad luck . . .


----------



## Cannabolic (Jan 7, 2009)

BreatheSmoke said:


> I just found this on Urban Dictionary...
> 
> The real history to the white lighter myth and why they are unlucky is based on four famous and revolutionary musicians of the second half of the 20th century. Jim Morrison, Jimi Hendrex, Janis Joplin, and Kurt Cobain were all left-handed, all died at the age of 27, and all their autopsies reported that a white bic lighter was found in their pockets. This is why it is said that white lighters are unlucky. So if you are 27 and left-handed, dont use a white bic lighter, you will die.
> 
> ...


 
im left handed, and i have a white lighter, but im not 27 im only 20 but i have been havin the worse luck since i had it


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 7, 2009)

meh, i always look at it as, whatever lighter it is, crack lighter, torch, those big grill lighters, matches, whatever .. if im high im lucky.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 7, 2009)

SenseiGT said:


> meh, i always look at it as, whatever lighter it is, crack lighter, torch, those big grill lighters, matches, whatever .. if im high im lucky.



i will +rep for that


----------



## dinglemuff (Jan 7, 2009)

fuck white lighters man they suck. i was completely against it for the longest time and all my friends would say that they are bad luck. i'd respond by saying "no they're not they're only bad luck if you believe they are." then shit hit the fan when me and my boys were smokin a blunt down on the rocks where i live and a pig came down breakin balls shinin his light in our faces askin us if we were smokin a j. but he was cool and told us to wait a lil bit before we drove. during the whole ordeal my boy flicked the blunt over a 20 cliff thing and there was 3/4 of it left. so once the popo left we searched for that shit like crazy lol it took us like 30 minutes in pitch black to find it. i got my shoe soaked by steppin into a tidepool but i didn't care once we found that bleezy we sparked it and i was goooood. but in the end guess what we sparked that shit with? a white lighter....another story to prove that white lighters blow dick is that me and my boys were smokin a blunt down in this persons driveway and the driveway was at a good incline. so after we finish fishbowlin my car we go to leave to go to a party and guess what...we get stuck. turns out the whole driveways black ice so we're messin around for deep tryin to get my whip outta this shithole. we tried every technique possible and could not get out. we are all blazed slippin and slidin on the ice. it sucked not to mention it bein freezin cold. we ended up callin for reinforcements and my boys showed up wit his truck and pulled us out, but i had a white lighter on me and chucked that shit right there into the woods. i got mo stories but too lazy to tell them. bottom line is dont fuck with white lighters, just get rid of them.


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 7, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> i will +rep for that


srsly, i'd do the, but im so lost i can't find the button, isn't it right next to the hazard sign? cos i can't find it haha.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 7, 2009)

dude the rep button on the layout u have is missing. you have to go to personal settings and all that and change the forum layout or somethin along them lines. i had that problem forever and finaly figured it out cuz no one knew what i was talkin about


----------



## Melthius420 (Jan 7, 2009)

toke4smoke said:


> yeah i was at a party and i was lighting a cig with a yellow lighter and this guy took it and thru it out side... and said it was bad luck lol


u stole my display pic!! u bastard


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 7, 2009)

at the moment im using a green lighter. i like it cuz its green like bud. so i kno its my bud lighter. i usualy go with the pink bic tho


----------



## Jables&Jakoseph (Jan 8, 2009)

7cotton7 said:


> i usualy go with the pink bic tho


*thats what im using now too 

*


----------



## Immortalica (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know. I use a white lighter.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 12, 2009)

Immortalica said:


> I don't know. I use a white lighter.


are you a left handed 27 year old? if not i guess i wouldnt worry about it. lol


----------



## Lord Bluntmasta (Jan 12, 2009)

I broke a slide and my buddy broke my piece in like half an hour using a red lighter. Also I had some bad luck with a white one one time.


----------



## 1107861 (Jan 15, 2009)

wow that whole jimi hendrix thing is crazy; never heard of it before. But I was always told it was the yellow bic that was bad luck not a white one. Either way, mines blue so it doen't matter to me.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 15, 2009)

1107861 said:


> wow that whole jimi hendrix thing is crazy; never heard of it before. But I was always told it was the yellow bic that was bad luck not a white one. Either way, mines blue so it doen't matter to me.



That's what I've always heard as well.


----------



## atombomb (Jan 16, 2009)

A couple years out of High School (A long time ago) On my way to a bar my lighter died. We stopped at the only G station for miles and miles to get a new lighter. Now mind you I have heard of this riddiculous white lighter myth before but never paid attention to it as nothing has ever happened to me before. The G station only has ONE LIGHTER LEFT, and its white, so I grab it and off we go.
We get to the bar and start a so far, fairly good night out. A month prior to this I broke my leg racing my quad so I was on Crutches and in a cast. I was with 2 guys and a chick, meeting another 3 girls and 3 guys at the bar. At about midnight I'm sitting at the bar and a smokin hot blonde comes over to order a drink, she turns to me and says hey there gimpy , you got a light. So I of course being the gentleman I am lit her smoke for her (white lighter) and bought her drink. We chatted for a few, one drink turned to a few. Another girl I knew happened to be there saw me and came over to say hello. She walked up and immediately asked for a light, so being the gentleman I am I lit her smoke for her(white lighter) and introduced her to the hot blonde next to me. Turns out they are old friends. The one girl says, how do you have sex when your on crutches, I said I can show you if your interested, she smiles and says that depends on if your other friend (hot blonde) wants to help hold you up, she hears this and says why hold him up when he can just lay there and let us use him to our advantage. I'm thinking to myself , NO FUCKING WAY. Bartender!!! 3 Tequillas Fucking PRONTO!!! I tell my buddy my ships finally come in so they are on their own getting home because I'm leaving with the chicks. 
So these two broads are walking with me out to my car, I pause for a minute and pull out a FATTY and start firing it up (white lighter). Out of the corner of my eye I see some dude looking into my ride with a flash light. So I hobble on over and ask what the fuck he's doing. He gets pretty shitty with me telling me to mind my fucking business, Being its my ride he was checking out (I didnt tell him this) It was my business, so I told him to get fucked and he grabs my arms and slams me into the car next to mine, so I lit the (white lighter) in my hand and burned him so he let go, and I RAILED his ass with one of my crutches. 
Both the girls screamed and I looked over only to get Rocked in the jaw by this guys buddy (or at least I thought) coming from the other side of the car. By that time 3 of my buddies were coming outside and saw the ruckus and ran over to help my handicapped ass.
As we were literally kicking the ever loving shit out of these two guys more people started to pour out into the parking lot, some on our side, some on their side. Then The cops started showing up, within minutes 20 cops and 100+ people were BRAWLING out in the parking lot. I got grabbed by the cops and put into the back of the cop car, it was all unfucking believable. In the huge scrap a buddy of mine saw me in the cop car and opened the back door and let me out. We ran off to another buddies car and took the fuck off. At this point all I wanted was a cigarette, somehow I had lost my (white lighter) in the fight. I asked the dude that let me out of the cop car if he had a light he pulls out(and i'm not shitting) a white lighter and says here I found this in the parking lot, keep it.
Turns out the guy looking into my ride was an off duty cop, his buddy was his partner. One got a broken jaw/nose (from my crutch) and the other went to the hospital from the good ass kicking he got. 30 people were arrested and we made the local paper. The headline BAR BRAWL in the article it said police were looking for a man on crutches. I cut the cast off the next day and never heard from the two girls or the police again. 

BUT I STILL HAVE THAT WHITE LIGHTER
It's the only white lighter I own. And I keep it in a case on my dresser.

GOOD TIMES Sorry so long


----------



## 7cotton7 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sorry I'm not takin the time to read all that


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 16, 2009)

Ive always heard they were bad luck butthat bit about Hendrix and Morrison dying with one in their pocket is BS. I dont even think Bic manufactured lighters then. I dont use white lighters because them being bad luck has been burned into my brain, but I mentioned to someone in Greece this summer that they were bad luck when the lady went to light a cig with one, and the lady totally bugged out on me, like I put a curse on her or something and she went ballistic on me and freaked out. So, now I dont tell anyone that they are bad luck./


----------



## Hand Banana (Jan 16, 2009)

atombomb said:


> A couple years out of High School (A long time ago) On my way to a bar my lighter died. We stopped at the only G station for miles and miles to get a new lighter. Now mind you I have heard of this riddiculous white lighter myth before but never paid attention to it as nothing has ever happened to me before. The G station only has ONE LIGHTER LEFT, and its white, so I grab it and off we go.
> We get to the bar and start a so far, fairly good night out. A month prior to this I broke my leg racing my quad so I was on Crutches and in a cast. I was with 2 guys and a chick, meeting another 3 girls and 3 guys at the bar. At about midnight I'm sitting at the bar and a smokin hot blonde comes over to order a drink, she turns to me and says hey there gimpy , you got a light. So I of course being the gentleman I am lit her smoke for her (white lighter) and bought her drink. We chatted for a few, one drink turned to a few. Another girl I knew happened to be there saw me and came over to say hello. She walked up and immediately asked for a light, so being the gentleman I am I lit her smoke for her(white lighter) and introduced her to the hot blonde next to me. Turns out they are old friends. The one girl says, how do you have sex when your on crutches, I said I can show you if your interested, she smiles and says that depends on if your other friend (hot blonde) wants to help hold you up, she hears this and says why hold him up when he can just lay there and let us use him to our advantage. I'm thinking to myself , NO FUCKING WAY. Bartender!!! 3 Tequillas Fucking PRONTO!!! I tell my buddy my ships finally come in so they are on their own getting home because I'm leaving with the chicks.
> So these two broads are walking with me out to my car, I pause for a minute and pull out a FATTY and start firing it up (white lighter). Out of the corner of my eye I see some dude looking into my ride with a flash light. So I hobble on over and ask what the fuck he's doing. He gets pretty shitty with me telling me to mind my fucking business, Being its my ride he was checking out (I didnt tell him this) It was my business, so I told him to get fucked and he grabs my arms and slams me into the car next to mine, so I lit the (white lighter) in my hand and burned him so he let go, and I RAILED his ass with one of my crutches.
> Both the girls screamed and I looked over only to get Rocked in the jaw by this guys buddy (or at least I thought) coming from the other side of the car. By that time 3 of my buddies were coming outside and saw the ruckus and ran over to help my handicapped ass.
> ...


 I guess white lighters make you exaggerate stories too. How did you "literally" kick the shit out someone with a broken leg, first of all? You're on crutches, with your broken leg in a cast, raised off the ground. Unless you have superhuman coordination (and since you got into an accident racing your quad, I'm guessing you don't) and you were able to push yourself up off the ground using your upper body strength, only then could you start flailing your one working leg around to kick someone. Yeah, I don't think anyone's going to let that happen--they might die of laughter watching you try though! And burning the guy when he's got you pinned on the car? Just picture the scene, and you'll laugh. Someone with crutches getting pinned onto a car, with a bic lighter in his hand, miraculously angling the lighter while immobilized to burn his assailant. First of all, it would be amazing if you reacted fast enough to even think of burning him before he laid more hurt on you. Even accepting that, the flame that comes out of a Bic is so dinky, there'd be no way to direct the flame in any useful way while you're immobilized. I guarantee you if you beat the shit out of an off-duty cop, you would never have had the opportunity to leave that squad car. With 20 cops around, it would be amazing if you lived long enough to even get put into the squad car. Show us the link to this news article, prove me wrong.


----------



## justatoker (Jan 16, 2009)

CRAP .... Can someone tell LEO that he's bad luck please? 







lol WHitelighter ROFLMFAO

WHITELIGHTER = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whitelighter


----------



## justatoker (Jan 16, 2009)

hahahahahahah


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Jan 20, 2009)

I mentioned earlier in this post how I told a lady in Greece how white bic lighters were bad luck and she bugged on me.. well, over the last two weeks my bro who lives in NYC got hit by a car while standing on the corner. f**ked up his knees.. then this weekend, he was in a car with his boss and got in an accident and hurt his ribs.. Both times white lighter in his pocket... coincidence?


----------



## zalsrevenge (Jan 22, 2009)

nah man white lighters are good luck ive had them last a month before. I have this yellow lighter than you can refuel with butane, its wicked!


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 25, 2009)

Eh, i just don't like the color.


----------



## SketzoH (Jan 25, 2009)

green lighters are bad luck not white


----------



## Pip2andahalf (Jan 25, 2009)

SketzoH said:


> green lighters are bad luck not white


lol i use a green lighter every day

i did like 20 minutes ago


----------



## spoonfucklol (Jan 25, 2009)

dude i dont give a fuck what color it is i don't consider it bad luck either way i always rip the covers off my bic and they always end up white but....props on the big thread over a lighter  peace


----------



## elbows19 (Jan 26, 2009)

your mistaken white rabbits are bad luck & yellow lighters r bad luck.


----------



## atombomb (Jan 29, 2009)

Hand Banana said:


> I guess white lighters make you exaggerate stories too. How did you "literally" kick the shit out someone with a broken leg, first of all? You're on crutches, with your broken leg in a cast, raised off the ground. Unless you have superhuman coordination (and since you got into an accident racing your quad, I'm guessing you don't) and you were able to push yourself up off the ground using your upper body strength, only then could you start flailing your one working leg around to kick someone. Yeah, I don't think anyone's going to let that happen--they might die of laughter watching you try though! And burning the guy when he's got you pinned on the car? Just picture the scene, and you'll laugh. Someone with crutches getting pinned onto a car, with a bic lighter in his hand, miraculously angling the lighter while immobilized to burn his assailant. First of all, it would be amazing if you reacted fast enough to even think of burning him before he laid more hurt on you. Even accepting that, the flame that comes out of a Bic is so dinky, there'd be no way to direct the flame in any useful way while you're immobilized. I guarantee you if you beat the shit out of an off-duty cop, you would never have had the opportunity to leave that squad car. With 20 cops around, it would be amazing if you lived long enough to even get put into the squad car. Show us the link to this news article, prove me wrong.



Live a little would ya bud!!!! If only I had the time to look up a news article in a small local paper from 15 years ago. Of course its exaggerated its a bar fight story ON THE INTERNET. The general subject matter is all facts, and I wouldnt post about this and post articles to the exact bar and town that I am Near (Although the bar is no longer there and I'm sure the SOL is long passed) because the guy was a cop, off duty, and drinking, and fucked with the wrong guy on crutches

White lighters rule. !!


----------



## BlondeBabe420 (Feb 10, 2009)

everytime i carry a white lighter, something bad has to happen.

1) at a party smoking a bowl with a white lighter, a car drove by and shot at the house with paintball guns.

2) in a parking lot with my friend, the second she throws me the white lighter, a cop pulls in takes our blunt.

3) my dad found my bowl, sitting right next to my white lighter


----------



## breee (Feb 24, 2009)

i use purple ;P


----------



## jackrandy (Feb 24, 2009)

white lighters are unlucky, when i was in high school anytime anyone got busted they had a white lighter in their possesion


----------



## mmmsticky (Feb 24, 2009)

i thought the story behind white lighters was back in the day cops busted people for smoking pot by looking at their lighters. when the person would go to smoke a bowl they would cover the bowl with the lighter like most do today and that would lead to a black ring on the white lighter. so people stopped carrying white/light colored lighters.


----------



## DopeFiend92 (Feb 26, 2009)

lol the only lighters i own at the moment are white haha


----------



## Cheech Wizard (Feb 26, 2009)

Dopefiend92 your so dead dude.......


----------



## Kant (Feb 27, 2009)

I use a zippo. it's always brought me good luck.


----------



## KQ10 (Feb 27, 2009)

whulkamania said:


> I did have a white lighter but does it count if you rip of the design on the lighter because if you buy those BIC lights some of them well I should say most of them have a design on them but really it is almost like a plastic sticker. When you rip it off under neath the lighter is white. So does it count or no.


I, personally do not believe in the white lighter fear. In spite i go out of my way to buy/use/carry, and even, when i can, buy the BIC lighters TO rip the labels off, just in mear smite. I cant recall a time ever running into bad luck while using the lighter or just finished using it. 

however, on the other side, devils advocate...i know a song where the line reads "ur running out of luck, check ur pockets for lighters." so yes, i think if u believe in that myth lol, the paperless BICs would count in THEIR eyes, but not mine lol...good luck


----------



## Neph (Feb 28, 2009)

White lighters have always been bad juju for me and everyone I know.


----------



## middlefingerhere (Mar 2, 2009)

Maybe your friends not really superstitious and just came up with a real clever idea to get the first puff with his black lighter did he look anything like this


----------



## greenjunky97 (Mar 2, 2009)

i skipped class with sum friends to go get high, with a white lighter. my teacher saw me coming back in from the classroom window and i got caught. but i still use em n thats the only anything bads happened


----------



## randymarsh420 (Mar 2, 2009)

mmmsticky said:


> i thought the story behind white lighters was back in the day cops busted people for smoking pot by looking at their lighters. when the person would go to smoke a bowl they would cover the bowl with the lighter like most do today and that would lead to a black ring on the white lighter. so people stopped carrying white/light colored lighters.


Bingo! That's why I don't like em, they always get that resi ring. My friends and I ended up getting strip searched at the border in canada because the border patrol agent saw my friends lighter. We didn't have anything on us at the time though, thank god. Agent: "Spread your cheeks and lift your sack..."


----------



## loto123 (Mar 6, 2009)

I like white lighters because you can see how much fuel is left in them


----------



## The sim's Bob Newbie (Mar 8, 2009)

I just got a score on ebay - 33 old 2nd hand clippers for 6 quid including postage (all ROUND WHEELS - yay!)

Ok - they're second hand, some don't work, some needed flnts...out of all of them 17 are fine and useable (6 of them are white or have printing on them)

Thats not bad value considering they're a quid each usually...some of them were burnt/melted so I'm assuming they were involved in some kind of housefire - but the 17 that work are fine, not a mark on 'em!

Sod the white lighter myth!


----------

